# how can I lock the zoom on video out? Hacker wanted?



## remainz (Nov 15, 2004)

HI 
I know this is a long shot but how can i lock the zoom on the video out so that it doesnt scroll with the mouse around the screen. 
I need to keep my output image to be just the top right area of the screen.
The scroll with mouse function is really only usefull if thats what you want and i dont.
If it hasnt already been done then any ideas of who might be able to hack the drivers for me for a few $£€ ?  

I have a ATI radeon mobile 9000 with ATI display driver 0104.
Dell Inspiron 8200.

If this is the wrong place for this question then advice on where would also be welcome? 

thanks for listening
remainz


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 15, 2004)

Just change your monitor resolution to 1024x768 and your full desktop will fit the TV screen without having to scroll it.


----------



## remainz (Nov 15, 2004)

*not quite what i meant*

thanks for the help but Sorry for being unclear...

I actually need to output part of my screen and not the whole screen, like in the ati zoom feature, which is completely undocumented.

For example i have a 1600 1200 resolution and i want only 800 600 to output, but without scrolling with the mouse.
It is for a performance where my screen has many other sliders and button that i dont want to be outputed. Just the movie part. 

This kind of zoom and pan can be done on some video projectors and some scan converters but not all and either way the good ones are very expensive , thousands $$$  .

I need a way to hack the drivers to disable the scroll with mouse in the ati display settings.
If somebody knows how I can hack them or someone who can then please let me know.

  thanks remainz


----------



## zealot`grr (Nov 15, 2004)

doesn't sound like an AtiTool-issue though. still, maybe wizzard will help you, so I'll leave this thread open for a while


----------

